# Plane tune-up



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

I'd be interested in learning how to tune up my hand plane. I'm looking for all the basics including the names of the various parts, their function etc. In other words, "planes for dummies"
style instructions.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Search that topic here, I'm sure it's been covered before. Or search YouTube. If none of those help, Rob Cosman has a video called "Hand plane revival" that gives detailed instructions.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Also see here

http://www.google.com/search?q=hand...niv&sa=X&ei=1fkjUsWxIKj7igL6hoE4&ved=0CCcQsAQ

The link below each picture will take you to a website where you can learn all kinds of things.

I'm in the same boat you are. New to hand tools myself.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2013/02/04/tuning-it-up-bench-plane-style/


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

timetestedtools said:


> http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2013/02/04/tuning-it-up-bench-plane-style/


Bookmarked!

Thank you sir!


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

landman said:


> I'm looking for all the basics including the names of the various parts, their function etc.


A number of sites have the parts diagram in this link, but this is the only summary of the hardware thread specifications I have come across so far. Useful to know the threads when restoring. Now and again folks force fit replacement screws which are lost or damaged.

It is a Record plane site, but Record followed the Stanley design for bench planes.

http://www.recordhandplanes.com/parts-and-sizes.html


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

landman said:


> I'm looking for all the basics including the names of the various parts, their function etc. In other words, "planes for dummies"
> style instructions.


 
supertool.com


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Heres a basic parts breakdown from:

http://supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan1.htm











#3 - Cap Screw 
#4 - Lever Cap 
#5 - Lever Cap Screw 
#6 - Frog Complete 
#7 - "Y" Adjusting Lever 
#8 - Adjusting Nut 
#9 - Lateral Adjusting Lever 
#10 - Frog Screw 
#11 - Plane Handle (Tote) 
#12 - Plane Knob 
#13 - Handle (Tote) Bolt and Nut 
#14 - Knob Bolt and Nut 
#15 - Plane Handle (Tote) Screw 
#16 - Plane Bottom 
#46 - Frog Adjusting Screw


Hope this helps.
..Jon..


----------



## Turner1944 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Plane tun -up*

The Woodcraft Store near me, (Canton, MI.) regularly has a Saturday class on plane tune-up. I got to believe that other Woodcraft Stores are performing similar classes and training. 

The Canton, MI. Store (Ford Road) is giving a free seminar on that exact subject Saturday September 14, 2013 at 1:00 PM.

David Turner 
Plymouth, MI.

Can you tell I'm near the Motor City; "Ford Road", "Plymouth, MI."


----------

